# Jackson Lures / Double Cowgirl



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I just came across this website www.jacksonlures.com They have some really great prices on musky tackle. Double cowgirls for $20 compared to $25 at most places. Has anyone done any business with them? I never heard of them but what does that mean.

Although they don't have all the colors that Thorne Bros or Rollie and Helen's have they have enough to blow my budget. 

Those Gramdma lures in the cracked ice finish look too nice to get wet. Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thumbs up on Jackson Lures. I've bought several baits from them and never had any issues.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's a nice site with good prices. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I have bought from them too, no problems. I found another website that has free shipping on purchases over $50 muskytackleonline.com. I can't get the link to work, you will have to type it in. I have been wanting to pick up a few of those cracked ice Grannys, they do look cool.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Charmer -- It&#8217;s a go with Jackson lures. I have bought things from them a few times with out a hitch.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muskyman said:


> I have bought from them too, no problems. I found another website that has free shipping on purchases over $50 muskytackleonline.com. I can't get the link to work, you will have to type it in. I have been wanting to pick up a few of those cracked ice Grannys, they do look cool.



here's your link:
http://www.muskytackleonline.com

Thanks everyone for the Jackson Lure feedback. Sounds like I found another place to spend my money.

Snakecharmer


----------

